# Orijen + Pet-Tabs Plus



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 3 1/2 month old GSD. The breeder had her on Eagle food as well as Pet-tabs plus multi-vitamin. I have since switched her to Orijen Large breed puppy. I have been giving her 1/2 a tab of the Pet-Tabs plus as well. I have been reading a lot on here lately and am concerned I may be giving her too much calcium with the added supplement. Any thoughts? She is also on a joint supplement and some salmon oil squirted on the kibble. She is a little under weight do to picky eating, but we are working on that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Since you're feeding a quality food, drop the multivitamin. It's really not needed.

What's the joint supplement?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You do not need to give any additional vitamins or minerals when feeding a good kibble and it can be a bad thing depending on what's in the supplement as you can give too much of a good thing. 

Joint supplements have been shown to help once your dog has arthritis but there is no evidence to show it helps prevent it so giving it to a puppy is most likely a waste of money. It won't hurt if you have the money for them and they are spendy.

If you want to give salmon oil, then you would want to add Vit E too.

Are you sure your puppy is underweight? GSD puppies should have a lean look and be fairly ribby which people aren't used to.


----------



## Classic (Nov 30, 2010)

She is my second GSD in my life, the other was essentially a rescue when I was younger. I am familiar with the sleek look, but she needs to put on a little weight. I knew this when I got her from the breeder about a week ago. Also the vet said she'd like to see a little more weight on her. I already purchased the Pet-tabs plus vitamins so if they won't hurt her I'd like to finish the bottle (it was like $40). Does anyone know anything about this vitamin supplement in particular? Especially as far as the calcium content etc...

The joint supplement is called joint support I for dogs. It's a petco product. Essentially glucosamine, msm and vitamin c


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would not give the pet tabs with a good kibble which this is.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I feed Orijen but I recently started salmon oil. I don't think they would be needed but I have a woodburner in the house and it's so dry in there I noticed her itching a lot more since it got cold.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Classic said:


> Does anyone know anything about this vitamin supplement in particular? Especially as far as the calcium content etc...


the orijen has plenty of calcium in it. a large brred puppy should not be receiving more calcium.


----------

